# My first attempt



## DIY Stew (18 Oct 2012)

This is my very first attempt. Will look better when it's painted.


----------



## mac1012 (18 Oct 2012)

looks really nice !! keep at it the more stuff you do the more confident you will get , another good tool to highlight the lines is a pyrography machine which also looks nice and you can do it after you painted it 

are you new to scrolling then as i see you been on this site for a while , what machine have you got ??

mark


----------



## DIY Stew (18 Oct 2012)

Hi Mark

I have a pyrography iron which is what I am going to use to highlight the lines, it's just a cheapy but should do the job.

I am totally new to scroll sawing, I just fancied a go.

I bought this,

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251159844799? ... 1439.l2649

If I really get into scroll sawing I will probably up grade to Hegner, but don't tell the wife.

Stew


----------



## mac1012 (18 Oct 2012)

if you want a nice easy christmas pattern to do try this

http://scrollsawworkshop.blogspot.co.uk ... ttern.html

scroll down the page until you see the reindeers you can download and print the pattern just try the large one out of some 12mm thick wood (birch ply works well or mdf but with mdf be carefull of dust)

it will give you good practice on various radius and corner cuts that if you dont get exactly right will not be a prob;em to overall look

the machine looks good ! i had one of those deltas about 15 years ago good machine if i remember changing blade on bottom was a bit of a faff but apart from that they are really good and for 40 quid you did good ! and you did the right thing and see how you go , if you dont carry on scrolling then you not wasted any money but if you keep it up you can work on missus to get a hegner !

mark


----------



## stevebuk (18 Oct 2012)

Thats really good stew, and for a first attempt very good, dont forget to pop back with it when you have painted it, what paint you using BTW..


----------



## DIY Stew (19 Oct 2012)

stevebuk":hrizj9og said:


> Thats really good stew, and for a first attempt very good, dont forget to pop back with it when you have painted it, what paint you using BTW..


Thanks Steve
I used to do a bit of water colour painting, so I will do a test on some scrap first with water colours. I want the grain to show through, if water colours are no good I will try acrylic. Do you paint any if your work?

Stew


----------



## stevebuk (19 Oct 2012)

yes i paint on my cuttings with acrylic, wet the wood first then re sand it as it lifts the grain then you will have a smooth surface to paint in, if you pop here https://www.facebook.com/pages/Cabin-Cr ... 7120353806 you can see some of my stuff.


----------



## DIY Stew (19 Oct 2012)

Steve

I gotta lot of practicing to do, there's some seriously good stuff on your Facebook! =D> =D> =D> 

Stew


----------



## stevebuk (19 Oct 2012)

Thanks Stew but this thread is about you, not me. Just keep practising mate and it will become easier and easier and try and vary the patterns as they can become boring after a time,( ask me how many snowmen, reindeers and cupcakes i have just cut out) haha..

steve


----------



## Wilder (20 Oct 2012)

I think it looks brilliant! Especially the circle at the top.......... I am still struggling to get good, smooth circles. Well done.


----------



## DIY Stew (20 Oct 2012)

Wilder":35k9e6jh said:


> I think it looks brilliant! Especially the circle at the top.......... I am still struggling to get good, smooth circles. Well done.


It looks better than it really is, having no experience at all, my advice is take it slow, very slow!

This is my second attempt, which is not as good as my first, because I got cocky and went to fast.

Stew


----------



## mac1012 (21 Oct 2012)

dont worry stew it will come in time , if its any help you are trying one of the hardest things to do on a scroll saw which is a perfect circle its not easy !! i find it hard to do the trick is whenever you are doing any curves and cicles is you always have to be turning whilst cutting the minute you stop turning but carry on cutting the cut will be straight if that makes sense you need to control the work piece like you are making it spin without sideways movement , its a bit like imagining you nailed it to the scroll table and you are just turning it , what i do is apply firm pressure on top of work piece with a couple of fingers and with other hand turn the work piece as its cutting so it less likely to drift off 

i encourage you to try that scroll reindeer pattern out of 12mm stock and it will be good practice for curve cutting and not too difficult 

also because of the nature of your decorations which is doing an internal and external circle leaving a thin band any deviations will show up quite easily

also sand paper covers up a multitude of sins !!

mark


----------



## DIY Stew (26 Oct 2012)

Now painted


----------



## boysie39 (26 Oct 2012)

Hi Stew , they turned out super ,look real good . I'm still at the practice stage would love to do something like that.


----------



## Lons (27 Oct 2012)

Great job mate. Hidden tallents I think. Now I know what firemen (retired) do when they're hanging around wiating for a call :lol: 

:-k Now I wonder what it's worth to stop me giving your missus a bell about the Hegner :wink: 

Bob

Sent you a pm btw


----------



## stevebuk (27 Oct 2012)

They look really good Stew, did you stack cut them..


----------



## DIY Stew (27 Oct 2012)

stevebuk":ktyyrh23 said:


> They look really good Stew, did you stack cut them..


No Steve, cut individually.

I used 9mm ply and painted with watercolour paint, I wet them to raise the grain first as you suggested.

Just for the record, they are not my design, I traced them from a scroll saw book.

Stew


----------



## DIY Stew (27 Oct 2012)

Lons":3b8ivmrs said:


> Great job mate. Hidden tallents I think. Now I know what firemen (retired) do when they're hanging around wiating for a call :lol:
> 
> :-k Now I wonder what it's worth to stop me giving your missus a bell about the Hegner :wink:
> 
> ...


Bob thanks for the kind comments, I think before I can get a hegner SWMBO will want to see a lot of sales from my scroll work, even if you do put in a good word for me.

Have replied to your PM.

Stew


----------



## Lons (27 Oct 2012)

DIY Stew":33z8yi8e said:


> I think before I can get a hegner SWMBO will want to see a lot of sales from my scroll work, even if you do put in a good word for me. Stew



:-k CREATIVE ACCOUNTING :-$ 

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
bob


----------

